# Who is guarding who?



## Southern by choice (Nov 16, 2013)

Today the dogs got deer legs and cow bones.... that is the one time the dogs do not share anymore. :/  

Callie had her deer leg and Moses came over to watch over her! These two are a hoot. Never seen such a love between 2 animals. 



 

Yay! They all needed a dental cleaning!
"D" will happily share with a chicken...


 
BAdger... he really hates getting dirty though.


 

Now they all have clean teeth... we are saving some for Amy... she is still nursing her pups.


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 16, 2013)

Love the pics!!!!   And poor Badger...he needs a clean up for sure


----------



## Baymule (Nov 16, 2013)

Oh, that is too funny! What fine dogs, having a great time, doing what dogs do. I bet they feel real sorry for their city cousins!


----------



## kinder (Nov 16, 2013)

It's a dirty job. but someone has to do it.Nice  dog, Nice goat.


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Nov 17, 2013)

How often do you give them these treats?  And do you get them from the grocery meat market?


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 17, 2013)

The goat (Moses) really watches out for Callie as much as she does him. It really is a sight to see. Crazy animals! 

Right now deer season is in so we save and freeze as much as we can (yes with hoof and hair) Our neighbors give us their deer legs too. We feed a raw diet mixed with kibble so they always have something... we have a lot of poultry so they get a lot of chicken... we don't give them the chicken bones though. You can as long as they are not cooked we just don't. So they get goat, goat legs, deer, deer legs and whenever we have a neighbor doing a cow we get those too.   We give them legs here and there... mostly for their teeth, it is a "natural" dental cleaning and the marrow is great for them. The cow bones are a little large but they get it done. LOL
We have a local slaughterhouse here but we don't trust other animals to our dogs... we would never slaughter or give our animals an animal that possibly/recently had anti-biotics, dewormer etc... so we stick with our own or neighbors food. I would *NEVER* give anything raw from a grocery store ever.. way too much possibility of contamination. 
We have 4 LGD's and 2 other dogs so we save alot of "legs". LOL

BTW- The boys will share their bones but the girls won't. 
Male LGD's are bigger but Female LGD's are fiercer.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 19, 2013)

Crazy out there tonight. I could see Badger patrolling the field tail high with his tall regal gait ... I can hear Callie.... but it is always "D"... when I hear "D" I know whatever is there is right there. "D" is quiet and is a watcher.... when I hear him I KNOW there is trouble. Glad I have them.  
I am worried about the sheep... they are unprotected over at our neighbors.


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 19, 2013)

Have you ever given horns...Our neighbors leave theirs in the corrals next to our property when they dehorn and our dogs just LOVE them.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 1, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Today the dogs got deer legs and cow bones.... that is the one time the dogs do not share anymore. :/
> 
> Callie had her deer leg and Moses came over to watch over her! These two are a hoot. Never seen such a love between 2 animals.
> View attachment 137
> ...


 Ya always have cool pictures Southern! Very cute!


----------

